# Renteura's Horrible Attempts at Drawing :D



## Renteura (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to my Horrible Attempts at Drawing. :D

Lets get straight to the point, the drawings:
*
NEW STUFF*
------
Ampharos (request by Dannichu)

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0229.jpg
Flashed Version

http://www.iaza.com/work/080930C/amphyREDUX96016.png
------
Linoone (request by Crazy Linoone)

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0217.jpg
------
Flying Bagon :P

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0218.jpg
------
Rayquaza

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0223.jpg
------
Salamence

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0220.jpg
------
Gyarados

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0221.jpg
------
Gible

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0213.jpg
------
Marril

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0212.jpg
------
Turtwig

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0211.jpg
------
Milotic

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0210.jpg
------
Pikachu

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0209.jpg
------

*OLD STUFF*

Mudkip

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0120.jpg
------
Pachirisu

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0121.jpg
------
Diglett

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0122.jpg
------
Pichu

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0124.jpg
------
Cresselia

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0126.jpg
------
Mespirit

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0127.jpg
------
Treecko

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0129.jpg
------
Fail Typhlosion

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0137.jpg
------
Pokemon Logo

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0128.jpg
------
Spheal/Swablu

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0157.jpg
------
Drifloon

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0163.jpg
------
Eeveelutions 1

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0159.jpg
------
Eeveelutions 2

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0158.jpg
------
Dragonair

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0162.jpg
------​


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2008)

You're pretty good!I like Mudkip and Typhlosion :P
Try a Pikachu,or Mew and Mewtwo fighting!That should help you improve,as Mewtwo has a lot of lines you have to draw!


----------



## Renteura (Aug 23, 2008)

I made it, but I made them too close together. And it's not too good in the first place. :/
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0139.jpg


----------



## Renteura (Aug 25, 2008)

5 new pics, the Eeveelutions are 2, then Drifloon, and then Spheal/Swablu, then Dragonair.

Oh, and notice the Suggestions tag. ;_;

edit: oh come on, 3 more people just viewed the thread and didn't suggest a thing. X3


----------



## Flora (Aug 25, 2008)

Pachirisu's adorable. :D


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 25, 2008)

I think your Drifloon and Dragonair are cute ;3


----------



## Renteura (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks. :D I think the Pachirisu is a bit to tall or something. :/


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm... Suggestions, huh.... 

I would suggest you to work on anatomy a bit more; some Pokemon are good, while others are a bit weird. Also, your lines are a bit shaky. And try to make the coloring smoother. 

I like how your art is really clean. There's no extra pencil marks to be found. And the outlines are pretty good, too. 

Here's a challenge that'll force you to work on anatomy: draw a Linoone playing a DS. I would suggest you doodle a few random Linoones in different poses first before attempting that~


----------



## Renteura (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh
My
God
An
Update

Gible

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0213.jpg
------
Marril

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0212.jpg
------
Turtwig

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0211.jpg
------
Milotic

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0210.jpg
------
Pikachu

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0209.jpg
------

...am i any better? :c

Oh, and Linoone, here's your linoone. It's dreadful. ;_;
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0217.jpg


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 16, 2008)

Fwee~ Linoone~

I would suggest using thinner pens to outline your art instead of using markers. And you still have anatomy problems. Your outlines are a not as smooth as your old stuff... Try using pencil first to get the outlines and such, then trace over the pencil very carefully. Take some time in drawing and don't rush, since rushing makes the art really messy. 

Really, get a thinner pen. It'll help your art by quite a lot.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 16, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Fwee~ Linoone~
> 
> I would suggest using thinner pens to outline your art instead of using markers. And you still have anatomy problems. Your outlines are a not as smooth as your old stuff... *Try using pencil first to get the outlines and such, then trace over the pencil very carefully.* Take some time in drawing and don't rush, since rushing makes the art really messy.
> 
> Really, get a thinner pen. It'll help your art by quite a lot.


Er...I do. O_o

I wouldn't just draw the outline in Sharpie.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 16, 2008)

>.< Sorry. I didn't see any pencil marks... So I just assumed that you didn't use them...


----------



## Renteura (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, requests are open. :D

And new pics in a sec.

EDIT: I finished the Raquaza. :D
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0223.jpg

EDIT again:

fine, i'll stop whining, but just suggest for once
</3


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 23, 2008)

Aww, they're so _cute_! :D

They remind me a little of what my earlier Pokemon pictures looked like (only better), especially that Pikachu with balloon. They're cute as hell and the poses you draw them in are original and cool; the best advice I can give you is to practice as much and as often as possible :3

Can I request an Ampharos, please?


----------



## Renteura (Sep 23, 2008)

:D 

See, Danni is nice. :P

One Ampharos coming up.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 25, 2008)

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q224/darkclaw2007/DSCN0229.jpg

Amphy :3


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 27, 2008)

Eee, he's so chubby and _cute _<3

Thank you!


----------



## Renteura (Sep 27, 2008)

No problem.

I just realized it was chubby too. :I


----------



## Spoon (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, I find your art adorable, it's so simplified, catching all of the major details, too, but really adorable. One thing in general that's bothering me with your art, is that it is a bit atamonicly-off, even for simple drawings. If you wouldn't mind could you show me how you draw step by step so I can see where you make your mistakes (and corrections, and what you're skilled at, too.) 

 Out of all of them, I like Pikachu with the '2 balloon', Amphy, Linoone which has a really wonderful shape and perspective, and Pichu.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, I'll try a step by step thing.

Not right now though, my camera is being a useless piece of crap that I shouldn't have payed $300 for.

:/


----------



## Renteura (Sep 30, 2008)

8D I redid Amphy in Flash!

No, I probably wont do this with all my drawings, though, I only did this because I was bored. :P

Oh, and tell me if his belly turned out transparent. :/


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww, so cuuute~ I envy your digital skillz; I can't draw, line or colour anything on the computer at all. You should digital-ize some of your others.

I'm veiwing in Minimal Dewgong, so the belly's white for me :D

Thank you~


----------



## Renteura (Oct 5, 2008)

Kay, fine, I guess I will do some of my other ones after all. I'm bored. :D

Expect something soon.

EDIT:






I was too lazy to add shading. xP


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww~ The thick, chunky lines work well with your style of drawing, I think. The simplicity (like the yellow markings) looks good, too.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 6, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Aww~ The thick, chunky lines work well with your style of drawing, I think. *The simplicity (like the yellow markings)* looks good, too.


Actually, that was an accident, but I think I'll keep it that way.

xP


----------

